# Dorico with Sine and Kontakt



## emilio_n (Dec 7, 2021)

A very basic question here. I am demoing Dorico but I can't find the way to get any sound of Kontakt libraries and I can't find a way to use Sine as well.
In the case of Kontakt, I can assign a library to the instrument, but I don't get any sound playing.
In the case of Sine, even I don't know if is possible to use it on Dorico.

I installed expression maps for BBCSO and this library and all the libraries that I have with Spitfire Player work ok.
My DAW is Logic, so I am lost with all the terminology and workflow for Steinberg products. 
Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance,
Emilio


----------



## ennbr (Dec 7, 2021)

In Dorico select the Play tab at the top then in the right hand column of the Play screen is were you add in Kontakt or Sine players then select your instrument in the player as usual. Once that is completed in the left column you will then select the player you have setup in one of your tracks previously setup


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 9, 2021)

Thanks. Now is working with Kontakt but I am not sure if this is possible with SINE. I can't find how to select SINE on Dorico. Maybe I need to reinstall SINE and be sure that I have VST3 extension on my system.


----------



## ennbr (Dec 9, 2021)

If SINE is missing from the list of Players then it may be a vst2 still and has to be added to the list in Dorico's allowed plugins. Open Preferences select VST Plug-ins and add it from the blocked list


----------



## andyhy (Dec 21, 2021)

All my SINE libraries work with Dorico 3.5 Pro. The SINE player appears in the list of external libraries I have loaded, I select it and choose the individual samples I want to load when the SINE Player opens. Generally I use MIDI CC numbers to select individual articulations. When the sample you want is loaded click on the cog in the SINE player to change from keyswitch to MIDI CC. 70 is the standard program change code used by all Orchestral Tools libraries when selecting articulations by the MIDI CC option.


----------



## benwiggy (Dec 21, 2021)

Here's a thread on the Dorico forum with my initial observations in setting up an Expression map for OT's Miroire in Dorico.









Miroire OT Experimental Ex Maps


After around two weeks of messing around with Orchestral Tools’ SINE Player and the Miroire Library, I’ve got an experimental set of Expression Maps for Oboes, Flute, Brass, Strings and Basso. The maps are probably most useful (or rather only useful) with the SINE Player presets that I’ve also...




forums.steinberg.net


----------

